# Beulah Surf Rod and Ladder Fishing



## Yut fisher

Just wanted to give an update on the new Beulah surf rod and Nautilus NV reel. Also I have to give it to the guys who came up with fishing from a ladder in our local area.

First, the new Beulah 9/10 Surf rod is by far the easiest casting rod I have ever had the pleasure of owning. In case you are not familiar, it is a two handed 11' switch rod. It is made for overhead two handed casting but can be used with the conventional single hand method. It does not take long to get used to the new technique and within one afternoon of casting I had it down. 

The real benefit of this rod is that you can hit 100'+ with one simple backcast, no false cast, and no double haul. I was doing this in the wind yesterday at Pickens with no problem. I was casting this rod yesterday for a little over three hours and could have gone much longer without any problems. 

It takes half the energy and gives me the same result.... needless to say I think it is one of the best purchases I have made since being in Florida. I wish I would have bought it sooner. 

The customer service for Beulah fly rods is probably the best I have ever received. When you call their number you get one of the actual Beulah guys that instant. Always willing to talk any kind of fly fishing, give line recommendations, or answer any questions you might have these guys take the time to run a business the way everyone should. 

As for the step ladder in the surf... if you are reading this post you should go out and buy one. They truly do even the playing field for those of us who do not have a boat. I set up at the second sand bar yesterday at Pickens by the observation tower and had a steady stream of fish all afternoon. every 2-5 min I had a school of about +/- 30 fish moving east to west headed towards the pass that I could cast to. The big difference is that I was casting to fish that I would not have been able to see before. As you all know it is hard to be waist deep, worry about waves, and try and spot a school of fish 30' before they get to you. 

I couldn't tell what they were but almost none of them wanted anything to do with my flies. I did get one hookup and had another school turn towards my fly but never landed one. I had success on poppers but tried everything from clousers to pomp rockets. 

In summary, buy a step ladder, rig up your favorite rod, and get out there 'cause the fish are here. :thumbup:


----------



## Barristerfly

I was around that same spot from about 5 to sunset but didn't see you. Need to try the ladder out. I caught a bluefish and a flounder last night. The bluefish chewed through my leader before I could land it and stole my fly. I had a tapered leader but had switched out the final "tippet" with 30lb flouro. I must have caught the one with the sharpest teeth. Lately there have been huge schools of mullet out there, so that might have been what you were seeing. They have never taken what I have offered either, but I've read that a wooly worm pattern in white will work. Hopefully they will finish spawning soon, move on, and the redfish will move in.


----------



## timeflies

Cool. I have seen the beulah rods but never had the chance to handle one. This is the first local review I have heard. As for ladder fishing.....It's unbelievable how much difference it makes! I have had them swim under me before. If I could only get the stripping basket set up on mine I would be in there!


----------



## Chris V

I have been debating building a surf-fly rod but hadn't had proper motivation. Might have it now. Very cool report.

What line do you have on the NV?


----------



## Yut fisher

Chris, I've got the Rio WF12F Outbound short that the Beulah guys recommended. I originally thought it would be too heavy (510gr) but it works just like they said. It loads deep into the rod and casts a mile. 

Timeflies, I believe you are the one who first posted about ladder fishing so thanks a lot for that, I think it is a huge addition to the fly fishing arsenal and will change my catch rate significantly. We need an update to your post if you get a pic of the stripping basket and backpack straps.

Barristerfly, I'm tying up some white woolys tonight and will give them a shot this week. Thanks for the heads up. 

I have updated both my license and pickens pass so if any of y'all want to meet up and fish or cast this Beulah surf rod just let me know. I cannot wait for the Redfish to go crazy, hopefully any day now ....:yes:


----------



## gatoryak

*Great Post!!!*

Had not seen this post - there are so few two handed casters around this part of the country - I have just started fooling around with a wild waters 7/8 switch - 9wt outbound - the rod feels a little slow to me - love to look at your rig sometime - do you go to any of the Fly Fishers of NW Florida meetings? - Thanks


----------



## captken

*How tall are we talking about here?*

How tall is the ladder you use? Do you do anything to the feet?


----------



## Charlie2

*Ladder Fishing*

I have participated in stepladder fish with a conventional outfit for cobia.

This all came to a screeching halt when a shark, longer than the ladder was tall, decided that it was a good 'scratching post'. I was literally 'treed'.

I waited until it had finished and left the area. I took my ladder and went to the beach; never to return. C2


----------



## tmber8

I'm looking forward to the false albacore being within wading distance of the beach. I've tried for them before off the beach but have not been there on the right day. I heard they came through earlier last year, like December? I'm keeping my ear to the water and will be there on the second bar with my two new toys: an aluminum step ladder and a 9 weight TFO, ready to zing some clousers at those bad boys. Baz from Gulf Breeze Guide Service introduced me to this species back in July and I can't wait to get some on my own in shallow water!


----------



## Yut fisher

Capt Ken, I think it is a 5 foot step ladder or something like that. Timeflies was the original step ladder poster. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/step-ladder-fishing-report-84666/ You don't have to do anything to the feet. after about 2 waves they sink and you are solid as a rock. 

Gatoryak, I used to frequent the FFNWF meetings but really haven't made the time after having my daughter. I am glad to see they are doing the Project Healing Waters finally, that is awesome! There was a lot of support/interest for that particular program back when I was an active member. I will be in the local area until mid January so if you would like to cast my set up just let me know. I would be more than willing to let you throw it. I am in Milton or we could always meet to fish. 

C2 that is an awesome story! I have a feeling the water would have been a little brown around my step ladder if a shark used it as a scratching post. 

Tmber if you hear anything about the albies let me know I will go out with you and maybe we can catch some luck.


----------



## okimoto

Oh, using a step ladder is a brilliant idea! :thumbup:


----------

